# 12 May 2006-Fairfield/Vacaville/East Bay Folks (Meet)



## Sengdemund (Jun 26, 2005)

It another week...time to get everyone together.

This time there will be food involved so all of you make sure you bring come with an empty stomach.

Claim Jumpers in Concord
1981 Diamond Blvd.
Time: *8:00 PM*

One of the guys that will be coming out with us is a cameraman/video editor/graphics design wiz and want to put together a cool little video for us simply because he is interested in our cars.

You all know who you are...so be there :cheers 

-Ed


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Sengdemund said:


> It another week...time to get everyone together.
> 
> This time there will be food involved so all of you make sure you bring come with an empty stomach.
> 
> ...







How could I NOT be there  

(when?)


----------



## Sengdemund (Jun 26, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> How could I NOT be there
> 
> (when?)


That's what i'm taking about...I like the quick responses 

Next friday (the 12th)

Since this is another "impromtu" thing just like last time, we dont have a time set yet (at night though obviously).

I'll keep the original post updated when we get the time set.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice Ed! we do need to have another one
keep us posted!


----------



## Sengdemund (Jun 26, 2005)

Alright updated and official

8:00 @ Claim Jumpers in Concord

Fairfield/Vacaville folks lets get a caravan going. We can meet at 7:00 at the Jack in the Box on Rt 12 in Suisun.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Sengdemund said:


> Alright updated and official
> 
> 8:00 @ Claim Jumpers in Concord
> 
> Fairfield/Vacaville folks lets get a caravan going. We can meet at 7:00 at the Jack in the Box on Rt 12 in Suisun.




lol! I'll drive up there just to drive back


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

:rofl: it will be fun:cheers


----------



## Sengdemund (Jun 26, 2005)

Looks like there's going to be another nice showing.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78857

Robertr2000, i'm going to add you to the list over there, we have to get reservations made tommorrow night. STICK AROUND THIS TIME hehe, cant wait to see that car again, I love that color 

Any others...dont be shy . I know there are a ton of NorCal GTO owners out there, some newer than others. If you havent had the chance to meet some of the local GTO crew, now is the time to come out. Great group of people.

-Ed


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Are we still on?


I'm gonna drive to Suisun to drive back with you guys arty: 




...if we're still on :cool


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

we're still on Bro!!!
Rob, you don't have to drive up to Suisun unless you want to you can just meet us there!


----------



## Sengdemund (Jun 26, 2005)

UPDATE for Rob

We will be meeting in the parking lot of Target/Home Depot in Fairfield at 7:00 and rolling out from there.



707GTOLS2 said:


> we're still on Bro!!!
> Rob, you don't have to drive up to Suisun unless you want to you can just meet us there!


Joe, this man just wants to drive hehe. I think if we got to Claim Jumpers and asked him if he wanted to go have a couple of drinks......in Reno...he'd probably say yes..

Wouldnt you Rob


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Sengdemund said:


> Joe, this man just wants to drive hehe. I think if we got to Claim Jumpers and asked him if he wanted to go have a couple of drinks......in Reno...he'd probably say yes..
> 
> Wouldnt you Rob




How about Vegas


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?a...csz=Fairfield,+ca&country=us&new=1&name=&qty=



I'll be there at 7


:cool


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

arty: 


That was a BLAST!!!!


5 GTO's and 1 Vette doing 120 down the freeway :lol: 


Just insane!


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

GLAD YOU CAME DOWN TO RIDE UP WITH US ROB NOW.
get on the other forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:seeya:


----------

